# Military Watch Markings



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'd just like to ask a few questions regarding WWW British military issue watches:

(1) Am I right in thinking that WWW watches were introduced towards the end of WW2 (ie ~1944)

(2) How were British military watches marked before then (were they marked ATP or something similar)

(3) Were they ever marked with a Broad-Arrow (Pheon?) on the dial and no markings on the case (I see many like this for sale and am suspicious)

(4) Why do the Navy and RAF mark the case with 0552 (or 0555) and 6BB and then the last few digits of the NATO number (i.e. 6BB/920-3305 e.g. for a Lemania) while the Army use their W10 code and then the full NATO stock number (i.e. W10 6645-99-961-4045 e.g. for a Smiths).

(5) Are any Navy and RAF watches marked with just the full NATO code only (i.e. 6645-99-924-3306 e.g. for a CWC)

Sorry for so many questions but I'm new to all this and am trying to understand it.

Thanks


----------

